# Tank divider



## DavidRichtberg (Apr 6, 2013)

I have a 60 gal tank and currently have isolated a few fish that had been nipped at. I have been looking for a 60 gal screen to divide my tank so I can take them out of the breeder unit and allow them greater room to swim and get used to the others in the tank. What brand has anyone used, as my local store has screens used for tanks up to 55 gal.


----------



## CrypticLifeStyle (Dec 14, 2009)

I just use light diffusers from HD. It comes in 4'x2' size, I just cut to size. Window screens you have to be careful, some of the netting has a pesticide/moldicide coating.


----------



## DavidRichtberg (Apr 6, 2013)

Thanks so much that is a great idea. Is the material easy to cut to fit the tank measurements?


----------



## gverde (Mar 3, 2010)

Yes its just thin plastic. You can use tin snips, strong sharp scissors, dremel tool, etc.


----------



## DavidRichtberg (Apr 6, 2013)

When I went to HD the space between each piece of plastic would have been too large for the fish I am trying to divide for now. I made a home made divider out of suction cups, fishing line and the matting used in dish cabinets to allow air to flow under your dishes if they arent completely dry. I am going to try to attach 3 pictures. seems to be working well so far. Hope it holds up at least for a couple of weeks, so the small Eureka cichlids can grow their tails back and then be in with the rest of the crew! Well I cannot figure out how to post the pictures, so none for now.


----------



## CrypticLifeStyle (Dec 14, 2009)

Ah, didnt realize they were that small lol. Um you can use photobucket or tinypic to upload to then use the link that shows


----------



## DavidRichtberg (Apr 6, 2013)

Here is what I made. It is not perfect, but holding up, and keeping most of the bigger fish separate from the smaller ones. 

























My little home made tank divider for all of $9.


----------



## chiroken (Sep 25, 2007)

+1 on the light diffusers when the fish are bigger. Easy to cut, I zip in on the table saw!

For fine holes I've used white plastic mesh from the craft section. It's fairly stiff. I think you also use this stuff when you thread/tie yarn back and forth to make the fuzzy pictures of animal faces or those "welcome" signs you are gifted and then never use  I'm sure someone here that is much more worldly than I can give it a name lol


----------

